# Box lids left open or closed in humidors



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

Just like there are many sides to the cello wrap on/off when storing our beloved stogies, I wondered what is the "take" on boxes of cigars in larger humidors. Do you open them, prop open just a bit to allow humidity/temp to enter box, or do you leaved them closed? Do you even unwrap the box from the cello wrap?
Just curious how you guys/gals store your full boxes.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I take the cello off and throw them in still sealed.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes...

Right now I have: 1 box kinda open (it doesn't like to close all the way), 1 box cello off with boveda pack (boveda was already in the box), 1 box still in cello (no boveda included).


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

If I know I'm going to smoke them. Cello off. If I know they are gonna sit a while cello on. 
The lid is always closed. It gives me more room. Lol


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good question, I have wondered same thing.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i store boxes closed, cello on (if they came with cello)

i do have a humidor and wineador that i grab from to smoke
i stock those with cigars i take out of the storage boxes, take cello off if they have it, and put them in naked

so short answer, long term storage, in closed box.
short term, grab and smoke, no box, naked singles.

J.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Cello off and in the humi, if its a sliding box top may crack it slightly but normal boxes closed


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I keep them in the closed and sometimes still sealed box.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

To me it depends how they feel. I got a box of Goldie's and they were kinda soft. I opened the box, threw them in the wineador 
And they got better. If they feel good when I open them, box closed. Only because it takes up to much room open.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Dont have a humi big enough to store a box just yet but the wineador is on the way. When I do it will be cello off and box closed and I will dip into it and remove a smoking stash and make them nekked.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Full boxes, cello on until well rested. Sampler boxes, cello off and seal broken to inspect/pull.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

In my walk-in humidor in my B/M shop I leave new wooden desktop humidors cracked open so my customers will have them fairly "seasoned" when they take them home, and of course my actual cigar inventory boxes are open to sell single sticks. 
At home with my wineador I leave my boxes closed...with a few in cedar trays.
This is why I asked what you all do, or prefer as I thought the wood would take up whatever moisture from the humidor over time.
Thanks everyone for the input, it's helpful and answers my questions.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

View attachment 79050


Just got this nifty tool to open cigar boxes and remove the nail from the lid.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Cello off and in the humi, if its a sliding box top may crack it slightly but normal boxes closed


this ^


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i always open the box then remove the top row of cello and then put back in humi with the lid cracked open. im a believer that air exchange is necessary in order to achieve aging. to be honest every 4 or 5 days i will open my humi and allow for some air exchange, even if im not pulling a stick out.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

No cello left on and bloxes closed... I "burp" all my humidors once a week for about 10 minutes...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Boxes cracked for 2-3 months to ensure rH is where I want it then close the box up.
If its cigars from a particular island then it gets wrapped in wax paper after acclimation and closing.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Boxes cracked for 2-3 months to ensure rH is where I want it then close the box up.
> If its cigars from a particular island then it gets wrapped in wax paper after acclimation and closing.


Whats the wax paper do for the sticks?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Signal25 said:


> Whats the wax paper do for the sticks?


Slows air exchange down and keeps rH steady. This is for long term aging in the range of 10 or more years.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Slows air exchange down and keeps rH steady. This is for long term aging in the range of 10 or more years.


10 years??? now *THAT* is willpower!!!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually take the tops off the boxes I buy from the shop and fill them shallow so I can still stack them without damaging any cigars. That way I can sift through everything without taking the boxes all they way out to open them. I also feel like they breathe better that way. Of course I don't do this with my box purchases because what it says on the box is what's in the box.

I have a coolidor with shelves.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShotgunLuckey said:


> 10 years??? now *THAT* is willpower!!!


X2.
I couldn't do that.


----------



## MUNKY (Jun 24, 2013)

i crack them open for the first day or say to let all my other sticks know what i purchased.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

MUNKY said:


> i crack them open for the first day or say to let all my other sticks know what i purchased.


Hahaha :mrgreen:


----------

